# 4x4 problem



## 1badbrute05 (Sep 21, 2011)

My 4x4 stopped working checked the actuator speedo sensor is working and got a new switch its not a stock brute switch but its still not working help! tcr is next week lol thanks in advanced
Mike


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

...


----------



## mcpyro3 (Feb 23, 2011)

have you tried locking the front diff in manualy to make sure everything internal is works? if that works the only other thing i can think of is a fuse, bad actuator, or a bad connection where it plugs into the harness.. you can just go manual 4x4 so you dont have to worry about that anymore thats what i did


----------



## 1badbrute05 (Sep 21, 2011)

Okay this things really starting to annoy me I cleaned everything everywhere and now the 2 wheel drive to 4wheels flashing and the actuator moves when I turn the key on and off and the engine brakes moving everythings messing up I'm bout to get a honda


----------



## mcpyro3 (Feb 23, 2011)

thats what mine did after i replaced the aluminum back piece that i broke the 1st time turns out the little motor inside went bad on mine also and it would work when it wanted to but 9 times outta 10 it wouldnt...do you have access to another actuator off a buddys to just try out cuz it sounds like thats the prob to me.. maybe some more experienced members will chime in but thats what i think


----------



## 1badbrute05 (Sep 21, 2011)

The actuator seems fine but when I checked the harness with a meter there isn't any power goin to the actuator and the bikes not flashing from 2 to 4 anymore


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71 (Oct 8, 2011)

pull ur diff off and split it. could have trahs or it could of hopped the truck. mine did that


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71 (Oct 8, 2011)

bad fuse check hornest and fuse to


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

go to the kawi section, look at the top int eh stickies........


----------

